# Tayba and Bungie Breeding Journey



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, here we go again. But this time, We have an egg!

Here is the lovely couple..










This is Bungie, the male. He is a grey split lutino. 5 years old. (I am praying that he is split to Whiteface and/or Pied [Pied is unlikely, but I can hope])









This is Tayba. She is a Whiteface Cinnamon Pied. She's about 18 months old.


Here is their first egg, it was laid last night. I need to clean the box out. But I am too nervous, I don't want to bug them. This will be Tayba's first clutch.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww Congrats on the eggie, I hope it works out for you this time and we see some lovely babies 

Just a question though I thought you said in a previous post you were downsizing your flock and only keeping the one cockatiel because you were getting your amazon did you change your mind?


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, I love these guys too much. I'm getting Koba a larger new cage and hopefully getting the spare room to keep all of the birds in. I'm not 100% sure what I want to do but I am, of course, definitely keeping them until the babies are weaned, if they hatch.

If I get the spare room I will have enough room for all birds. And therefore I might keep them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats on an egg!  I hope you end up with a cute little clutch of tiels.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Me too! Hehe.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations  They look like a cute couple


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Second Egg has arrived:


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations on the eggs!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats on the eggs, hope you get a little bub from your clutch.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks. No egg today, the next one is due tomorrow.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Third egg is here:










They really messed up those eggs while I was away.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that you have three eggs  They are messy will you carefully wipe them clean or just leave them?


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

I have always left them be and the babies hatched fine.. As long as I spray my birds every day their damp bellies and with the high humidity, they will be fine. but if they get too messy I would interfere, but it hasn't gotten to that point yet thankfully.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I always thought that poopy eggs absorbed bacteria and it could mess around with the chicks development....  Hopefully yours will be alright though!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, Joey pointed that out so I'll have to clean them today when I candle them.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Update: I candled the three eggs today and sadly it looks like Egg 1 and 2 are infertile. But I could be wrong as the flashlight wasn't very good. I know for sure, though, that egg 3 is fertile, I saw some red veins.

We will see if 1 and 2 are fertile by the end of the month.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to hear at least one is fertile, hopefully the others are as well


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What good news that at least one is fertile!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

One bub is always better then none


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, definitely. I was hoping to get at least one from my first clutch, but that didn't happen, so I'm glad my second clutch worked out. Can't wait to see baby pix, lol


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I have some bad news. After coming home from work last night, I saw Bungie had an egg stuck to his belly.. it had cracked a bit. Luckily it was the first egg which I knew was infertile. I threw it out.

But then this morning I came down to check on them and Tayba had an egg stuck to her! It was the second egg. I had to take it off and I looked at it in a light and it was fertile but it had died.. It's so sad.. I threw that one out as well.

Now they have the third egg that is forming fine as of now and I am very scared that that egg will get stuck too. This has never happened to me before and I am baffled as to how this could be happening. Especially to Bungie - this must be his 7-10th clutch!

Please pray that the third egg will make it.. I keep misting my birds with water but their bellies are in horrible condition from the accidents. I just hope the third egg wont get stuck. It's due to hatch in about a week.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats not good  I hope the last bub will hatch.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Any news? Hope everything is going alright


----------

